# جميع تصميمات وحدات مناولة الهواء+المكونات الداخليه



## محمد محمود عاشور (23 أكتوبر 2007)

_أرجو أن ينال اعجابكم ولا تنسونى بدعائكم_​


----------



## محمد الباقر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*محمد الباقر*

اللهم يبارك فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم مع التقدير لعملك


----------



## البطنان (24 أكتوبر 2007)

many thanks , allah bless u


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووور وجزااااك الله خير


----------



## yas_bas (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على العرض الجامد


----------



## محمود خاص (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك يااخى


----------



## العراق الى الابد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## صائب العربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

أحسنت وجزاك الله كل الخير.


----------



## amr fathy (26 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## الصانع (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
جـــــــــار ِ التحميـــل ،،


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفاتح علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخ محمد عاشور*

جزاك الله خير عضو جديد في الاشتراك ولكن فعال


----------



## عبدالله111 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القلب الوردي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير........................الف شكر


----------



## منار الشناوى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صديق القمر (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## السياب احمد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز وجميل عاشوووو


----------



## the lord (17 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanks Ya Man


----------



## مهندس وائل ماضى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لبياليباليرال


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

_شهر من الاشهر المباركة_ _اعادة الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات_ _وجزاكم الله خيرا:32::32::32::32::32:_


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## anyjanyj (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوور وفقك الله


----------



## عبد العظيم تكييف (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والاحترام لك ولادارة المنتدى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مشاري الفهد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## alaa_84 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

حياك الله يااخى ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## hasona8040 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mjoda (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخ يعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## حسام جاسم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف الرائع.


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazemsakr (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام عمار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mito (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يناير 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## USMBscorpion (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2009)

:15:شكراً لهذا الشيء الجبار يا صديقي اللطيف:15:
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة


----------



## شلبي محمد سعيد (20 يناير 2009)

اللهم انعم عليه وأكرم...


----------



## فيدورا (20 يناير 2009)

thank yu man


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (20 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير........................الف شكر*​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
​


----------



## سليمان نور (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا جزيلاا


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (21 يناير 2009)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed619 (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع شيق وجهد مشكور 


ولكن

اين روايط التحميل


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_amirayousef (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وسلمت يداك


----------



## محمود33 (28 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر يااحبائي


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (28 فبراير 2009)

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا....................................................................


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 مايو 2009)

مجهود متميز
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (11 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (11 مايو 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (11 مايو 2009)

*مجهود متميز
جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## eng_mun3m (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الك شئ جميل جدا


----------



## المهندس الكندي (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع والله روعه
بس يا ريت لو تشرحلي شو فايدة preheating and reheating
شو يعني eliminator, empty mudule,steam humidifier 
وشو يعني decisscent wheel والفايدة منها
معلش ولو بغلبك بس شرح مبسط الله يخلليك
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## majdy82 (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يسعدكككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## light man (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي جد الموضوع يستاهل الاهتمام جاري التحميل .......................


----------



## falah hadi (14 يونيو 2009)

احاول الحصول على اي برنامج يخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## بسيوني حسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير شربك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الملف ممتاز


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## hamadalx (8 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## aamer_dad (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## اسلام عربى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الساعدي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعاً نرجوا منكم اعطائي اي معلومات على المرشحات أو المنقيا ت وغسالات الهواء


----------



## eng_taha_a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور على الملف الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عليما (27 ديسمبر 2009)

tahnx alot 4 u


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك يااخى وبارك الله فيك . *​


----------



## مؤيد غازي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الوسيم 4545 (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووور وجزااااك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed bary (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من الفلاح والصلاح وحب الخير


----------



## عزت غنيم (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## goor20 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الانجينيير (15 ديسمبر 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكووووور وجزااااك الله خير*​


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## helal73 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## goor20 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## M.Ghareb (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ABKRENO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

زادك الله من فضلة وواسع رزقة


----------



## حسام محمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

*مجهود متميز
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## eng.osamaa (21 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير
ومن اسم او العنوان باين حلو


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aly yousef (14 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goor20 (14 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## توفيق ر (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## ضاوي (14 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## emad hossien (9 يونيو 2011)

_شكرا لك على الشرح المتميز والمفيد جدااا_
_تحيااااتى _


----------



## مازن ماس (11 يونيو 2011)

thanks 4 u


----------



## midonagi (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goor20 (20 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## fahd11989 (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عظيم الاجر اخواننا المهندسين العرب العظام
ارجو افادتى باى اسام المستشفيات يلزم تركيب وحدات مناوله الهواء الصحيهHYGIENIC AHUs 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dlear2011 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير.*


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## poro1 (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## adiloman (27 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور وجزااااك الله خير*​


----------



## خالد 74 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## engkfa (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم مع التقدير لعملك ​


----------



## eng_alex (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تم التحمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------

